# Pi 2.0?



## Me Myself & Pi (May 18, 2011)

Hey everyone. I made this video announcing some plans for videos I have in for this summer. Since the majority of the feedback I normally get comes from people who actually like watching my videos, I'd like to get feedback from you guys. I'm sure there's a lot of people here who don't watch my videos regularly, so I'd like to here from that point of view. Please watch the video & let me know what you think:


----------



## AustinReed (May 18, 2011)

WHAAAAAAAAT?????????
I was wondering if this channel was coming back!  I think 2 puzzles a month can add up though, but I'm happy to see you coming back to this!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 18, 2011)

I look forward to it


----------



## JLarsen (May 18, 2011)

I definitely wouldn't call myself a "regular" but I'm definitely familiar and I've seen a pretty good amount of your videos. I like the editing style, I agree with you it's more concise, a little easier to watch/listen to. I'm still a little unclear as to what change in content is going to happen? At first it sounded like you were going over to a more general/blog style but then later it kind of sounded like it's still going to be primarily the same content? Either way whatever you do you should make sure you're doing it for yourself first. You made a few comments about popularity and getting it as well as treating it like a job? I just want to be sure that you're actually doing this because you enjoy it. Overall though it looks pretty interesting and I'll probably check it out *but* if it becomes more about your life and stuff like that instead of cubing you'll definitely lose my attention. I'm sure you'll get that from most people here though. I'm here for teh cubes.


----------



## emolover (May 18, 2011)

I think its great that your coming back to youtube and it funny that the last time you uploaded regular video's I had absolutely none, lol. Now I have almost 90. But I think you should do some stuff with other cubetubers but dont make it like the five awesome cubers which just had there first upload in 5 months.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (May 18, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> At first it sounded like you were going over to a more general/blog style but then later it kind of sounded like it's still going to be primarily the same content


Yes, I plan to make the same content, just better & more of it.


Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> You made a few comments about popularity and getting it as well as treating it like a job? I just want to be sure that you're actually doing this because you enjoy it.


Well I don't think I could keep up with a schedule if I don't treat it like a job. If make videos whenever I feel like it, then I'm back where I was before. But that's not to say someone can't like a job, or even do well at it.

One thing that I forgot to say in the video is that there's nothing quite as rewarding as being able to read the comments after uploading a new video. If I dwell on that, then that should give me motivation to keep up with my schedule, even if I feel like watching a some more freddiew video instead. If I start hating it on the other hand, then I would probably give it up rather then let the quality of my videos fall.

Oh, & if my ad revenue goes up enough, then I'd be able to quit my job at Golden Corral, & I'd certainly prefer to make videos as apposed to working there.


Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> *but* if it becomes more about your life and stuff like that instead of cubing you'll definitely lose my attention. I'm sure you'll get that from most people here though. I'm here for teh cubes.


I would like to make videos like that every now & then, but those will be uploaded to the other channel for the very reason you mentioned. I won't let them affect the schedule of my videos on my cubing channel.

Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## joey (May 18, 2011)

So what sorts of videos will you make? Why should I watch them?


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (May 18, 2011)

Mostly videos of reviews & tutorials for cubes. The tutorials will range from solving them, taking them apart, to modifying them. Then I'll throw in an entertaining video every now & then. Like "A Jedi Solves the Rubik's Cube" or "The Fastest Relay Ever!"


----------



## Stefan (May 18, 2011)

_"This video is not available in your country"_


----------



## Owen (May 18, 2011)

Sounds great!


----------



## antoineccantin (May 18, 2011)

Owen said:


> Sounds great!


 
That Stefan can't see it or the video?


----------

